# TCR Advanced Frame Sizing



## bto11

Hello,

A bit new to this forum, but I am curious what size TCR Advanced frames people are riding. I am 5' 7.5" and currently ride a 51cm Cervelo Soloist Team. I am considering building a TCR Advanced frameset for racing next season. My Cervelo has a effective top tube length of 53cm, so I think I would be looking at the 'S' TCR Advanced. The 'M' looks to be significantly longer on the top tube.

Based on a previous fitting, it looks like my ideal TT length is between 52.8cm and 53.8cm.

Does the size 'S' seem reasonable by anyones' experience? Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey man, I'm about your height and the S fits like a glove. I have a 2005 TCR which I have ridden and ridden and apart from the shape of the tubing, the current models share the same geometry as the older ones. The effective top tube is 535mm so that fits perfectly into the range that you need. The medium has an effective top tube of 555mm which may be somewhat of a stretch. Of course, nothing beats just getting on both bikes and getting a feel for it but with your height you're in the intended height range for an S. 
In terms of looks, which are totally insignificant with regards to fit and comfort I do prefer the look of the M size compared to the S. With the longer top tube and seat tube,the M frame just looks more in proportion with the wheels mounted than the S does. The S frame looks a little under-sized but like I said that shouldn't have any bearing on the one you choose. Try and get a ride on both but I think you'll find the S is the one for you.
Cheers.


----------



## nis240sxt

I am the same height as you are and my friend who has a TCR Advanced is about the same size and it fits perfectly assuming you don't have freakishly long arms and legs for your body size. I want a TCR Advanced but my LBS says they are all sold out and on back order  Good luck with yours and post up as soon as you decide.


----------



## bto11

Guys,

Thanks for the info! I would imagine that Giant is sold out of the 2009 Advanced framesets, but also the 2010's? That would be kind of crummy....

One thing I was wondering was about the quoted (from Giant) seat tube length. They say the 'S' has a 46.5cm seat tube length from the BB to the top of the seat tube. The graph on the website shows the arrow from the top of the BB, not the center. I am wondering if that is their true measurement. In other words the actual seat tube length measured from the center of the BB to the top of the top tube would be longer than 46.5cm.

I am mostly wondering because my Cervelo has a 51cm seat tube from BB center to top. I already have a fair bit of seat post showing, so I might have about 50mm more showing on the Giant. As Italianrider76 pointed out, it might not be asthetically pleasing.....

Any thoughts? Thanks for the information so far....

Regards,

Brian


----------



## thatdrewguy

I'm about 5'-8" without shoes on and I just purchased a SMALL size 2010 TCR AD 2. Here's a quick bad picture of the bike with the seatpost shoved all the way down and it was still a bit too tall for me so we had to cut off about 1/2" of the seatpost and then lower the post a bit for me to be able to ride comfortably.


----------



## mit3k

What's your inseam and seat height?

Please post some more pictures of this beauty.


----------



## Italianrider76

Hey Brian, the seat tube on all Giant frames is definitely measured from the center of the BB to the top of the seat tube and on an S it's 46.5cm.

Cheers


----------



## musicociclista

I'm 174 cm height, and ride a small 08 TCR with 71cm seat height. Used to ride medium with shorter stem, but the small with longer stem handles much better. Body poosition and balance feels better too.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR

1,74m, inseam 81cm, sethigh 72cm

S fits perfect for me with 120mm stem!


----------



## bto11

Guys,

Thanks for all the great information! I feel more comfortable with the 'S'. I have measurements very close to XTR_Chris, and also run a 72cm saddle height with a 81cm inseam.

Not to keep asking more questions, but how many spacers do you guys run under your stem? I like the fact that the Giant has a 13.5cm headtube compared to the Cervelo 12cm. I have a 2cm headset cap on my Cervelo and 1.5cm of spacers. So, total height is 15.5cm from the base of the headtube to the base of the stem. Presuming the Giant also comes with a 2cm headset spacer, I could effectively run no spacers to match the same height as my Cervelo. I like the idea of that, and is one of my complaints about the Cervelo (purely asthetics....not performance - kind of silly, I know). 

Thanks again for the information.

-Brian


----------



## musicociclista

Giant's headset spacer is 15mm. I have 1 cm spacer under the stem plus Giant's conical headset spacer (25mm total)


----------



## alejojllo10

Hey i have a question In was measured for a 54 size frame on a madone a im about 1.80 m what is the correct frame size for me in a TCR, is it M or M/L? 
Thanks


----------



## musicociclista

1.8 m is almost 6 feet 1 inch height. Probably M/L. A 54 madone (53.8 top tube, 74.2 seat tube angle, based on Trek's website geo chart) is between TCR's small and medium frame sizes, I think


----------



## alejojllo10

So what do you recommend to go for the M/L o stay on M 

thx


----------



## musicociclista

alejojllo10 said:


> So what do you recommend to go for the M/L o stay on M
> 
> thx


Giant recommends for your height a ML or L. I'm 5'8.5", Giant recommends a Medium frame to me but I'm on a small frame and very comfortable.

http://www2.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/technology/compactroad/31/


----------



## PJ352

alejojllo10 said:


> So what do you recommend to go for the M/L o stay on M
> thx


IMO you should forget what Giant recommends and (assuming you were sized at a reputable LBS) place more faith in the fitter than sized you on the Madone. Presumably, s/he saw you on the bike, Giant hasn't.

If you want to do some upfront research before visiting the Giant dealer, note the geo of the 54 Trek and see what size TCR most closely matches, primarily effective TT length. Also note the HT lengths, because unless you rode a Madone *Pro*, the HT on the TCR will likely be shorter. That'll matter with saddle to bar drop.


----------



## alejojllo10

thx guys i visited a local Giant shop and they recomended the size M, he said i could use booth but M will be best and that the bike looks better with a longer stem than with a short one and we all know looks matter. 
P.S. pleas excuse me for my spelling and grammar I live in Colombia South America so my English i not that good.


----------



## PJ352

alejojllo10 said:


> thx guys i visited a local Giant shop and they recomended the size M, he said i could use booth but M will be best and that the bike looks better with a longer stem than with a short one and we all know looks matter.
> P.S. pleas excuse me for my spelling and grammar I live in Colombia South America so my English i not that good.


Glad it worked out for you. Did you purchase or are you still in the 'looking mode'??

BTW, your spelling/ grammer are just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## alejojllo10

I will purchase this week now that I have the size figured out I need to choose a model of the TCR Advance 3, the 2009 is black and the 2010 is white I don't know which is nicer.

Thank you


----------



## quinndo

My shop said similar. I'm 6'0" and just ordered a medium per their advice, even though I figured I was a M/L


----------



## davidsthubbins

6'0" and a medium huh? That's suprising, I'm 5'11" and ride a M/L. I've never felt like I was on too big of a frame, in some pictures it even seems a little small. I'm definitely no expert though, i guess its just a difference in bike shop opinions.


----------



## rick222

I'm 6'0 and ride a M/L. I used to ride an 08 advanced and that was a Large and still felt comfortable on it.


----------



## quinndo

davidsthubbins said:


> 6'0" and a medium huh? That's suprising, I'm 5'11" and ride a M/L. I've never felt like I was on too big of a frame, in some pictures it even seems a little small. I'm definitely no expert though, i guess its just a difference in bike shop opinions.



I'm still a bit concerned too, but like you I'm no expert either! The bike shop I'm dealing with does have knowledgeable employees, and I was fitted on the bike (M without integrated post, 110mm stem) with a trainer and a laser system to ensure proper saddle position with respect to the BB. And the test ride felt good, though they did not have a M/L for me to jump on and compare to.

The order goes in tomorrow morning, I may ask them to hold off until I can find a M/L to test out...

What size stem are you using??


----------



## davidsthubbins

My stem is 100mm. Sounds like your fitting was pretty thorough, I wouldn't be too worried about it. With the longer stem and the higher seat you'll look like a pro! Then again something to compare with wouldn't hurt.


----------



## PJ352

quinndo said:


> I'm still a bit concerned too, but like you I'm no expert either! The bike shop I'm dealing with does have knowledgeable employees, and I was fitted on the bike (M without integrated post, 110mm stem) with a trainer and a laser system to ensure proper saddle position with respect to the BB. And the test ride felt good, though they did not have a M/L for me to jump on and compare to.
> 
> The order goes in tomorrow morning, I may ask them to hold off until I can find a M/L to test out...
> 
> What size stem are you using??


Considering that it's a sizable investment, it's normal to be concerned, but remember that fittings aren't about determining frame size based on height, it's based on a number of factors, a key one being _proportions_. 

If you've been fitted by a reputable fitter using state of the art tools, at some point you have to have some confidence in their abilities. Also, if they're wrong in their size estimate, they'll have to make it right, but I'd bet you'll be fine.


----------



## quinndo

davidsthubbins said:


> My stem is 100mm. Sounds like your fitting was pretty thorough, I wouldn't be too worried about it. With the longer stem and the higher seat you'll look like a pro! Then again something to compare with wouldn't hurt.





PJ352 said:


> Considering that it's a sizable investment, it's normal to be concerned, but remember that fittings aren't about determining frame size based on height, it's based on a number of factors, a key one being _proportions_.
> 
> If you've been fitted by a reputable fitter using state of the art tools, at some point you have to have some confidence in their abilities. Also, if they're wrong in their size estimate, they'll have to make it right, but I'd bet you'll be fine.



Thanks for the comments and reassurance guys! I'm sure it will be ok, and if not, then they will fix it... Also some of the posts earlier in this thread mention others sizing down a little from Giant's suggested heights, so that is somewhat comforting. I'm also thinking that theISP won't need to be cut as much, making the bike more versatile for a second rider (if I decide to upgrade in the future  )


----------



## valex

Hi there, 

I'm also in the process of buying a TCR advanced sl and I have the choice between the small and the medium frame (5' 8'').

I'd like to know the lenght of the crank and the width of the handlebars for those two sizes. 

Thanks !


----------



## mit3k

Bars: GIANT CONTACT SLR CARBON 31.8 400mm（XS,S）,420mm（M） 
Stem: GIANT CONTACT SLR CARBON 31.8 90mm（XS,S）,100mm（M） ）
Crank: SHIMANO DURA ACE 39/53T 170mm（XS,S）,172.5mm（M）


----------

